
Gmail vs. Outlook - JoshTriplett
http://opensource-usability.blogspot.com/2016/07/gmail-vs-outlook.html
======
techmicrobiz
Outlook has Categories, which works similar to Labels in Gmail.

~~~
JoshTriplett
The article specifically mentions Categories.

